# 2022/2023 Opera Season



## Alexander Julius Leventov (7 mo ago)

Season *2022/2023* Trailers from _MET, BSO _and more: https://www.youtube.com/c/AlexanderJuliusLeventov


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for posting. Someday I just have to move to Munich for a year to soak up all the opera and symphony offerings. And go to Oktoberfest!


----------

